# Falk/Bibby turn down $77 million?



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_702.shtml

Have any of you heard this? I can't find any more info on this other than the stuff at hoopsworld.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by *naesdj *
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_702.shtml
> 
> Have any of you heard this? I can't find any more info on this other than the stuff at hoopsworld.


if that its true the kings should make a sign and trade for another pg. 11 millon per year its more than enough for a player like bibby he is not worth the max.
in fact, i would rather have j-will for 42 millions than bibby at the max :laugh:


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

Hey, if Lafrentz is worth $84 million, then I'm sure Bibby is definitely worth more than $77 mil.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Grrr...Just take the #*%[email protected]# money, Bibby!!!


----------



## mindnsoul (Jul 23, 2002)

Bibby isn't even worth $77mil. The hell is he thinking.


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *mindnsoul *
> Bibby isn't even worth $77mil. The hell is he thinking.


David Falk can use th arguement to the Kings that Lafrentz isn't even worth 84 million.


----------



## bebop (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd like to see at least one news report on this offer. It doesn't sound right. The Kings would be mad to make such a big offer and Falk would be equally insane to reject it.

$77 Mil for 7 yrs would put Bibby in the same scale as Jason Kidd and Steve Francis. 

Yes, Bibby gets what Kidd, Francis, and John Stockton get (around 8 mil for the coming season, and adds one mil each season). Only Gary Payton (the highest paid PG) makes more. 

You think the Kings would confuse Bibby with Kidd, Stockton, and Francis? 

Even though LaFrentz signed for $84 mil, it doesn't mean a thing, cuz big man always get more $$ than the guards. For example, do you know that Karl Malone makes almost $10 mil more PER SEASON than John Stockton?? Yes, all because Stockton is a guard.

I don't know what Petrie is thinking, but I know there is NO WAY I pay Bibby as much $$ as Kidd. Even though I really like Bibby.

Until I read this offer in some news publication, I'm going to disregard it as a joke.


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *bebop *
> 
> Even though LaFrentz signed for $84 mil, it doesn't mean a thing, cuz big man always get more $$ than the guards. For example, do you know that Karl Malone makes almost $10 mil more PER SEASON than John Stockton?? Yes, all because Stockton is a guard.
> 
> I don't know what Petrie is thinking, but I know there is NO WAY I pay Bibby as much $$ as Kidd. Even though I really like Bibby.


I'm not talking about the big-man thing. I'm talking about the contributions and skills the player's made to his team.

Here's the arguement Faulk will use...

If Lafrentz is worth $84 mil, Bibby will be worth much more, simply because:
-It was Bibby who made clutch baskets for the Kings
-Bibby played a huge role, and was the main reason why the Lakers series went to 7 games.
-Lafrentz was a non-factor in the playoffs, and why should he get more money than Bibby?
-It was Lafrentz, who was afraid to shoot, only attempted 78 shots in the playoffs, while Bibby stepped it up, and attempted 257, making 114 of them.
-It was Bibby, who shot the better 3pt, and FT%, committed fewer fouls, scored more points, gotten more assists than Lafrentz.
-So why should Lafrentz get more money?

Once again, it's not about the big-man thing, it's about the contribution that the player has made to his team.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Raef Lafrentz signed for that much becuase Cuban offered him that much. There have been many ludicris contracts out there and at one point Cuban had something to do with them. Don't get me wrong I think Cuban is a hell of a owner and he's great for the L but he'll spend whatever to win a 'ship, "money ain't a thing". The maloofs aren't like that and Bibby and Falk should realize that. "Take the money and run" come on Bibby last year you averaged 13 and 5, hell your PF had more assists then you.


----------



## bebop (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *CT10 *
> 
> I'm not talking about the big-man thing. I'm talking about the contributions and skills the player's made to his team.
> 
> ...



If I’m Petrie and I hear that LaFrentz argument, I’d say,”Great. You’re absolutely right. If LaFrentz carried the Mavs like Bibby what’d you say Big Raef should get? $90 Mil? $95 mil? Lets say he’s worth $100 mil if he carried the team like Bibby.” 

Then I’ll bring out the Malone/Stockton paid chart and say,”Look, Malone is making $19.25 mil and Stockton is making $9 mil for next season. So if two players are equally important, the guard makes roughly 47% of the big man’s salary.”

And then I’ll wipe out my calculator, do some tapping and go, “Hey, 47% of $100 mil is $47 mil! But we can all agree that Mike is no Stockton. So our offer of $40 mil is actually a very generous offer.”

“What? You want more? You want what LaFrentz got??? “

“Hey, I’m a reasonable man, make Bibby grows one foot and then we’ll talk…”


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

bebop, I see what you mean. But when did Malone and Stockton sign their current contracts? If i'm not mistaken, it was a couple of years ago, and at the time, didn't Stockton say that he would take less money to stay in Utah?
I think someone said something like that, but i'm not 100% sure.

And Bibby's agent is David Faulk.
And I guarantee he'll use the Lafrentz arguement to get Bibby the money. If the Kings don't offer enough $, Faulk could always get Bibby to sign a one year contract, then next year he could become a Unrestricted FA, and could sign anywhere...a situation in which Bibby, and the Kings don't want to go.


----------



## bebop (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *CT10 *
> 
> And Bibby's agent is David Faulk.
> And I guarantee he'll use the Lafrentz arguement to get Bibby the money. If the Kings don't offer enough $, Faulk could always get Bibby to sign a one year contract, then next year he could become a Unrestricted FA, and could sign anywhere...a situation in which Bibby, and the Kings don't want to go.


Yeah, I agree with you about Faulk. He'll invent Bibby virtues that even Mother Bibby couldn't dream of. He'll present stats and comparison that makes you go, "Whaaaooo!?" Faulk can look you straight in the eyes and say the movie 'Like Mike' is about a kid's dream to be 'Like Mike Bibby.'

Faulk can say anything he wants to say and make all the comparison he deems fair. But is he going to get what he wants? 

Hell no. 

This is a buyer's market now. That $77 millions figure sounds like something that Faulk would ask for. And I can picture Petrie leaning back in his chair, and with all the Ivy League eloquence he replies, "You can't be #$&% serious!"

Maybe he'll sign for only one more yr. Maybe he'll sign long term. But either way, Bibby is coming back!


----------



## KingsMan7 (Jun 27, 2002)

I


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

I think that Bibby will sign a multi-year contract. The Maloofs will have no choice to offer him the big bucks. I just hope for the Kings's sake that he produces in games with that fat paycheck.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hOnDo *
> I think that Bibby will sign a multi-year contract. The Maloofs will have no choice to offer him the big bucks. I just hope for the Kings's sake that he produces in games with that fat paycheck.


Why wouldn't he? You act as if he hasn't done anything to deserve the money that he is going to get.... He is the team leader, and the Kings need him.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't he? You act as if he hasn't done anything to deserve the money that he is going to get.... He is the team leader, and the Kings need him.



He only averaged 13-2-5! I dont think that just because he looked good in the playoffs that he deserves a $77 million dollar contract. I dont think that LaFrentz deserved one either, but thats a different story.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hOnDo *
> 
> 
> 
> He only averaged 13-2-5! I dont think that just because he looked good in the playoffs that he deserves a $77 million dollar contract. I dont think that LaFrentz deserved one either, but thats a different story.


Averages? Blah....

It's about winning, leading your team, and hitting big shots...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Falk has a history of usually getting what he wants, sad to say. Riley hates dealing with the guy after the Zo/Juwan Howard -winked at by the NBA brass - deal in '96.

If I was Falk, I'd really think twice, because not a lot of teams want to go over the LT to sign Bibby. Not a lot of teams even have close to what Falk wants for Bibby.

I hope Bibby signs and is not a hold-out.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

So let me get this straight. Bibby has in fact not resigned with the Kings yet?

Thanks for the invite Louie!!!:yes:


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hOnDo *
> 
> 
> 
> He only averaged 13-2-5! I dont think that just because he looked good in the playoffs that he deserves a $77 million dollar contract. I dont think that LaFrentz deserved one either, but thats a different story.


Yes, Bibby only averaged 14 PPG, 3 RPG, and 5 APG during the 2001-2002 season. But I think those stats are a little misleading. Here's why:

First off, this was Bibby's first year with the Kings, so he had to get used to another team, strategy, etc. But also, I think that people are looking at 14 PPG and 5 APG saying that's very mediocre... 

Well, Bibby plays for the second highest scoring team in the NBA, sharing the ball with 6 other players who scored over 10 PPG (Chris Webber 24.5, Peja Stojakovic 21.2, Doug Christie 12.0, Bobby Jackson 11.1, Vlade Divac 11.1, Hedo Turkoglu 10.1). That makes a total of 7 players who scored above 10 PPG; the highest in the NBA (that I know; if I'm wrong tell me, but I don't think I am).

But when you look at that stat, you start to think his 5 APG is very disappointing. I mean, Andre Miller had no one who could score and he got twice as many assists as Bibby? Well, when you look closer, you'll see that the Kings actually averaged 4th in APG (23.88) while Cleveland ranked 7th (23.06). Then look at some of the other Kings APG stats: Chris Webber with 4.8 APG, Vlade Divac with 3.7 APG, Doug Christie with 4.2 APG, etc...

So, Mike Bibby is sharing the ball with good scorers and good passers, which I think cause his stats to look mediocre.


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

The Kings run their offense with Webber and Divac on the low post, so Webber and Divac end up getting most of the assists.

Also, Webber, Peja, Hedo can all create their own shot, so Bibby ends up getting fewer assists than he did in Vancouver.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Maestro, great to see you here. If we can even approach the quality of the Bulls board over here, I'll be a happy man.
As for Bibby, all I have to say is that he better be resigned. I hate David Falk, but I'd give in to him to keep Bibby. Forget his stats, he's the floor leader that's gonna make the difference between perrenial contenders and champs.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*don't worry*

You guys will get Bibby, no doubt about it. It is simply an odd-ball summer for FA's with the luxury tax looming and a lot of teams at the threshold.b There really is no one out there to compete with SAC for his services. Falk is doing his usual posturing. Look for a deal mid to late august.:yes:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

You kings fans sure forget quickly...
Bibby is the one player your team needs. He's the man. Forget webber, stojakovic and everyone else. Bibby made the difference. If it wasn't for him. The LA-Sac series would have been a joke.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*a little more news*

http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/hughes_frank/1416130.html

Mike Bibby may look for big bucks elsewhere. Apparently, negotiations with Mike Bibby are not going well, either, and he is going to get no where near the maximum contract that many speculated he would receive after his wonderful performance in the Western Conference finals.

Instead, several sources have indicated that Bibby is likely to sign a one-year deal with the Sacramento Kings and re-enter free agency again next summer, when about six or eight teams -- including the Sonics if they lose Lewis -- will have significant room under the salary cap.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

There will be no great Laker/Kings rivalry if Bibby goes elsewhere. Most NBA fans remember how great it is to actually have teams good enough to have a "rivalry". This last season both the east and west established could-be rivalries, which really makes for great basketball.

It would be sad to see Bibby leave. Stockton took less, Bibby should take the same cue and stay in SacTown so he can have a legit chance at winning it all. 

Or- maybe Bibby plans to go to LA next season?


----------

